# Ad Dates?



## Ansul2032 (Sep 30, 2018)

As a new member, I just posted my first ad to sell a timeshare.  Although, when composing the ad, I selected that it was an every other year, odd year, and week 44, the final add used the dates 1/2018 - 12/2018.  Why did this happen and how can I change to indicate it is week 44 every odd year as I selected?  Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 30, 2018)

You are probably best to just list the week within your ad description. I find the whole "First Day Available" and "Last Day Available" fields to be rather pointless for a sales listing.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 30, 2018)

if you only have a single week available, that is a fixed week.

it sounds perhaps like you chose "floating week" as the option instead, thus the range of weeks displayed on your ad.


To make any changes to your ads posted in the TUG marketplace you simply need to log in here:  http://ads.tug2.net
once doing so, click the Timeshare Marketplace drop down option at the very top of the screen and select "view your classified ads"


this will display all of the ads you have created in the marketplace and below each ad are all the options to make the appropriate changes!


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 30, 2018)

The problem with floating seasons is that there are often split seasons. So gold season may be Spring and Fall. You can only enter a single range for the dates.


----------



## Ansul2032 (Sep 30, 2018)

When I create


TUGBrian said:


> if you only have a single week available, that is a fixed week.
> 
> it sounds perhaps like you chose "floating week" as the option instead, thus the range of weeks displayed on your ad.
> 
> ...




When I created the ad, I was not given the option to select a fixed or floating week.  Since I have Week 44, I believe this is a fixed week.  Also, I saw nothing about choosing the range of dates from 1/2018 to 12/2018.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 30, 2018)

Ansul2032 said:


> When I create
> 
> 
> 
> When I created the ad, I was not given the option to select a fixed or floating week.  Since I have Week 44, I believe this is a fixed week.  Also, I saw nothing about choosing the range of dates from 1/2018 to 12/2018.



One of the very first drop down option asks you what your ad type is...fixed floating or points.  you are forced to select an option here in order to post the ad.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 30, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> The problem with floating seasons is that there are often split seasons. So gold season may be Spring and Fall. You can only enter a single range for the dates.



yes, in cases like these we always suggest putting in a separate ad for the 2nd season.  also one of the reasons we give so many free ad credits for paying members!


----------



## Ansul2032 (Sep 30, 2018)

Rather than choose “floating”, I chose “points”, since it is a points resort.  But it sounds like I should have chosen “fixed” to indicate I have a fixed Week 44.  Let me try that.  Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 1, 2018)

yes, if you own a fixed week that would be the correct selection.

points is to sell pure points ownerships.


----------



## Ansul2032 (Oct 1, 2018)

Many thanks!  Now I need to determine if the start day is Friday, Saturday or Sunday, as well as if I have a platinum, gold or silver week.  I believe it’s platinum, but will check.  Again for your help Brian!


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 1, 2018)

you are most welcome!


----------

